# Axiom Grand Master 5.2 Home Theater System Discussion Thread



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

*Axiom Grand Master On-Wall 5.2 Review​*






*Rasco’s Wrap*
The Axiom On-Wall series are everything you would expect from Axiom. They are aesthetically pleasing to the eye, they will not break the bank, the quality is second to none in their class and they will fill your noggin with a sonic experience that is far and above of what you will find in retail at twice the cost. I would not hesitate recommending them to those with the most discerning tastes as I have come to notice over my time with them that every detail is articulated with sheer perfection. As a bonus, if you are on the fence, or looking for something that your better half can get behind, the Axiom On-Wall can win over the most resistant of personalities. Highly Recommended!









Read the full review here!


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

*Re: Axiom Grand Master 5.2 Home Theater System Review*

A very informative review; thanks!!


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Great review Dale! Whats the price of admission? Did you get a package deal?


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks Ty, I am finally starting to make headway on my back log of reviews. I got a good deal on them, they normally have an initial discount off of MSRP and I *think* that since they are a sponsor they give additional discount to forum staff. If you really want to know what I got them for, PM me and I'll send it to you.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks Dale, no Im good on speakers myself but thought folks might be interested in the best prices to get them, is a package price a savings verses buying speakers individually, stuff like that. Great to hear youre so impressed with them, their form factor is very unique indeed and they seem a stellar solution for those seeking high performance _and_ a low-profile solution!


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks for the review Dale. I was about to pull the plug on Axioms as they seemed like exellent speakers at a great price, i ultimatly bought my old reliable friends (Paradigms). I do however wonder sometimes what another brand i was looking at would be like one of which was the Axioms.


----------



## patsfan53 (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi Dale, I have been reading HTS for a long time, but this is my first post.You are obviously am Axiom fan. I have their 1st gem Epic80 HT setup, minus their subs. At the time I was using 2 Sunfire MK true subs, but they never really blended well.I now am using ED a7450s, and other subs I change out as a second. I see your TEMPLE OF DOOM, you use their EP800 sub. I am thinking of keeping my ED sub and possibly adding a second Axiom EP800. Do you have an experience with any of their other subs? I had read some not so favorable reviews of their smaller subs. Any info would help. My room is not huge, it is 12x25x8-9' stepup ceiling. I prefer sealed, but want deep, hard hitting for movies. , Thanks , jimmy


----------



## gtpsuper24 (Jun 24, 2009)

My opinion would be to stay away from an expensive subwoofer that has no 3rd party indepentent tests. For the $2500 asking price of the EP800 your in Seaton SubMersive pricing and higher price than an SVS Ultra which has been tested and is a proven performer.

It would have been nice to see internal pics of the Axiom products like Dale did with the Chase hometheater speakers. Would have been nice to see some groundplane measurements of the EP800 and the other measurements that the Chase subwoofer was put through. Doesn't surprise me though Axiom doesn't let anyone publish 3rd party tests of their products. 

Patsfan53 If I was to spend that much on a subwoofer(s) I would go with the HSU VTF 15H dual drive or a pair of PB12 Plus.


----------



## patsfan53 (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks, I used to never have the time to read reviews, but I do now. I try to read EVERYTHING, but sometimes I overthink things. I agree 100% with going with PROVEN performers. This is the first I have heard bout Axiom not allowing third party testing/reviews, that says it all. If it were 600$ not so much worry, but at $2500 it opens a different bracket where you should expect it done correctly. My favorite sub cost me $175.00 floor model Mirage, and my old faithful Cambridge SoundWorks SW1 and Slave, that I paid $400 for both refurbished . Both of these are approaching 20 years old , 3 boys, dogs and rabbits, chewed cords , chewed RCA connects and still work with no hiccups. My 2 Sunfire Subs cost me $2200 and 5 grand in trying to get them to stop humming and popping. Finally an Electric Companies power transformer fried and blew them. I never realized how much they were deteriorating my sound until I replaced them with"temporary Polk psw505 and Acoustech(BIC) Pl200. Costing 1/10 of the price,and pretty decent subs, not top of the line,but ok for temporary fixes. I have a back full of Titanium and it was nice to have lightweight subs after moving my Elemental Design monster. .Thanks


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

gtpsuper24 said:


> Doesn't surprise me though Axiom doesn't let anyone publish 3rd party tests of their products.


Actually that is an untrue statement. I haven't had the time to do a ground plane on the EP800 because it's 110lbs and upstairs. Axiom has NEVER asked me not to test their gear and provide third party results and would not have a problem if I did so.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

patsfan53 said:


> Hi Dale, I have been reading HTS for a long time, but this is my first post.You are obviously am Axiom fan. I have their 1st gem Epic80 HT setup, minus their subs. At the time I was using 2 Sunfire MK true subs, but they never really blended well.I now am using ED a7450s, and other subs I change out as a second. I see your TEMPLE OF DOOM, you use their EP800 sub. I am thinking of keeping my ED sub and possibly adding a second Axiom EP800. Do you have an experience with any of their other subs? I had read some not so favorable reviews of their smaller subs. Any info would help. My room is not huge, it is 12x25x8-9' stepup ceiling. I prefer sealed, but want deep, hard hitting for movies. , Thanks , jimmy


I like the EP800, but I would not have paid MSRP for it. I agree with Chad that at the MSRP I would look at a Seaton Submersive, SVS or the Chase if you have the space and funds. Keep in mind that the EP800 is a sealed sub and the response is a lot less intrusive than the ported/vented options out there and that isn't always a good thing. SVS is sending my a PC12-NSD which I am really looking forward to checking out as I have not had an opportunity to play with a Cylinder sub yet. 
http://www.svsound.com/subwoofers/cylinder/pc12-nsd

I also have a pair of EP-350's in the living room and they work very well for such a large room. That being said, I think there are better options out there for subs in that price range from SVS, EPIK, Outlaw and I am actually pretty impressed with the new Emotiva X-REF 12 which I am process of reviewing right now. I picked up the EP-350's for a good price after the review and my wife wanted them because they matched the speakers in the living room.

I am about to start up the subwoofer testing forum and it will include ground plane like I did on the Chase subs so if you are not in a hurry, I should have that up within the next week or so. Of course I am only about a year behind schedule on that. I think Sonnie is about to kill me if I don't get it in production soon...


----------



## patsfan53 (Dec 26, 2010)

That makes me feel better. I like them. Actually I also have Mirage Full size Omni 7.2 setup in my basement(replaced by Axiom in media room) And 7.2 Nano-sat in my bedroom,This is from when they were still Mirage in Canada. , 3 of my 6 surround setups are from up North. By the way your HT has been my screensaver off and on for a while. I have 20 HT pictures that rotate .Thanks for your time


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Anytime, sorry for the delay in responding but I was crazy busy today. Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## patsfan53 (Dec 26, 2010)

Delay in responding? are you kidding, I Thank you for your time and Knowledge. I am new to Forums, this is actually my first ever post. I was a workaholic until my back surgeries, I paid for my surgeons home theater!really his whole house. I have been reading everything I can find on subs . I want to do it correctly and am in no rush. I was trying to use REW, but I really am in alot of pain so I gave up. I prefer sealed subs, but I have subs of all kinds now, both pro and home . I have sealed, bandpass(Yorkville pro), ported, bass radiator and so on. I do not know why I love speakers and subs ,actually all electronic . It is funny how all my setups are different. They all sound good, just different.I just like to experiment. I even have 2 subs in my yard system.. I am lookinginto gettig a Marantz Av7005 to replace my Outlaw 990. It will be my first Audyssey pre-amp. Again thanks the advice


----------



## gtpsuper24 (Jun 24, 2009)

Dale Rasco said:


> I am about to start up the subwoofer testing forum and it will include ground plane like I did on the Chase subs so if you are not in a hurry, I should have that up within the next week or so. Of course I am only about a year behind schedule on that. I think Sonnie is about to kill me if I don't get it in production soon...


What brands/models do you plan on measuring and posting? 

I think the EP800 should be main priority. No one has measured it yet any were besides Axiom and they don't offer really anything. 

It would be interesting to see how it performs against the other ID offerings.


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks for the review. Nice looking speakers and glad to read your comments on how well the sounded.

Thanks


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

gtpsuper24 said:


> What brands/models do you plan on measuring and posting?
> 
> I think the EP800 should be main priority. No one has measured it yet any were besides Axiom and they don't offer really anything.
> 
> It would be interesting to see how it performs against the other ID offerings.


Hey Chad, definitely the EP800 and the EP350. I also have the new Emotiva X-REF 12, a Paradigm Sub 12 and SVS has a PC12-NSD on the truck. I was thinking of dragging the Chase back out so I can pull measurements from all of them under the same circumstances. I was hoping to do it this weekend as I need to get the Paradigm and Emotiva back to those manufacturers, but I don't think the SVS is going to make it.


----------



## RedVisineX (Jul 3, 2012)

Dale, I am impressed by your review but I am curious to know of your thoughts on the epic Grand Master 350 non wall speakers. I have been eye balling these speakers (truthfully the Epic60's 500 but I know my wife won't go for it) for a while, and have concluded that these were the ones I am going to buy. Anyhow, do you think the sound would on par with the On-Wall ones? Also, I was thinking of getting the Denon 2312CI, do you think this will be enough power for these speakers? My wife and I are buying a townhome soon, and I want to outfit the basement with some really nice sounds, but without breaking the bank since the bank will be broken at closing time:hissyfit:. 

Thank you for any thoughts you have....

Hank


----------



## gtpsuper24 (Jun 24, 2009)

The weak link in the Grand Master is the VP150 and the EP350. IMO you should replace the VP150 with the VP160 which doesn't suffer from horrible off axis response like the VP150 does, I know i've owned the VP150 since 2007, as soon as I got rid of that everything has been great. For subwoofer the SVS PB12 NSD is a much better option compared to the EP350. Unless you have to have a matching subwoofer for looks. The SVS will out perform the EP350 easily and even outperforms the EP600 under 30hrz and has a much better built cabinet. 

Axiom isn't the only options out there, IMO thats many that should be above Axiom. Check out SVS's clearance prices on the SCS series, Arx speakers from The Audio Insider (which replace all my Axioms).


----------



## billy p (Dec 19, 2007)

Another postive review for the Axiom fanbase. I almost had this exact setup which consisted of 22s for mains with the W2 and Q4's. I'll agree in part that Axiom offers somewhat good value and above average customer service...I'll go as far as to say that Axioms even sound OK.... but for those with more discerning ear or looking for even better value... I'd look elsewhere because Axiom has priced their speakers in highly competitive price points with lots of viable options to be sure. 

My experiment with in/onwalls was short lived as I've sold my Axioms and I've since returned back to using Towers mains and a beast of a CC up front....:T


----------

